# Attic insulation bids and soffit vents-need input



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

1. I would add cellulose as it is what you have existing, it will be cheaper, and it is generally preferred. FG will work, cellulose just seems like the obvious choice for your circumstance.
2. Yes, you do want soffit vent baffles installed. As long as you have sufficient intake and exhaust through the soffit and roof vents, that gable vent can be sealed off and a fan should not be necessary.
3. AIR-SEAL, AIR-SEAL, AIR-SEAL! I dont know if this was mentioned by your potential installers or not, but it is a MUST! Adding ventilation and insulation without air-sealing will not yield the results that you are looking for, and can even decrease efficiency.
4. If at all in doubt, get an energy audit done. This is actually something that I recommend anyway, as you get before and after testing to make sure that the job was done right. In addition, most states have programs where you can get cash back for these improvements, and the audit ($300ish) will be paid for. I'd also recommend looking for an installer that is part of such a program (if you have one?) , or at least works with auditors regularly. He will know what he's doing, and not just collect a check for a "blow and go".


----------



## nolamar (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks HomeSealed, for the reply. I may have worded it wrong. I am choosing fiberglass -over- cellulose, meaning I am choosing that -instead- of cellulose to go over the 3 inches of fg I now have. There, that's better. It's been a long week...wait, it's only Weds!!

Also, since you mentioned Air Sealing, that is what the higher quote person will be doing, checking around pipes, chimney, exhaust vents, etc. The cheaper guy didn't mention it and he also said not to install soffit vents.

Now the higher cost makes sense!!

What are soffit vent baffles? Are those the things that prevent the insulation from clogging the soffit vents? If so, I don't have soffit vents...yet.

So, the question remains, do I need to install soffit vents for proper air circulation in the attic?

And, is anyone familiar with the attic fan called the Jet Fan?

Thanks,

Mary


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have soffits, installing vents and using those as intake rather than the gable vent(s) would be preferred. The baffles that I speak of allow the air to flow up from the soffit vents into the attic. Insulation dam would be placed around the baffles in cavities with vents, and and block insulation from falling into the soffit in the other cavities. Spray foam is the best in this application... It sounds to me like you got one good quote, and one from someone who is uninformed on best practices of home performance.... Fg over Fg does make sense. Cellulose would still be good in your application, but fg will be good as well.... What makes you think that you need a "jet fan"?


----------



## nolamar (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi HomeSealed,

I was told by the electrician that I needed an attic fan. When researching attic fans, I came across the Jet Fan attic fan and it sounds like a good product if I need an attic fan. http://www.atticfans.com/

Thanks for explaining the baffles to me, it seems I wouldn't need that unless I have the soffit vents put in...getting a quote for that on Saturday. I know this is a DIY Chatroom, but I'm not going to be the one cutting into my soffits.:no:

So far, soffit vents-- a Yes.
Attic fan a maybe.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I would not use an attic fan if you are adding soffit vents and have exhaust vents; http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml

The attic fans can easily pull conditioned air from below, especially without air sealing first, all the way from basement or crawlspace; http://www.advancedenergy.org/build...entilation/Attic Ventilation Case Studies.pdf
I hope he does more than just "checking around pipes"; http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNEV_sFpJPB8DwLjAd-t6PJoO842EQ&cad=rja

Check on the density of the new fiberglass insulation, be careful of 0.5# per cu.ft.= comes with convective loops when it gets cold; http://www.homeenergy.org/archive/hem.dis.anl.gov/eehem/92/920510.html

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/biggest-loser-fiberglass-insulation-90438/

Gary


----------



## nolamar (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, GBR in WA for the reply.

I especially liked the link to the PDF Guide to Attic Air Sealing. I saved it and already printed out several pages. VERY informative and good illustrations, just what I needed!

Also, may end up going with cellulose rather than fiberglass after reading one study. You gave me a lot to research so I make the best decision for me.:thumbup:

I may not need an attic fan after all. Shoot, we only have 3 months a year where the temps are in the 80's and up anyway. Rest of year is milder and cold.

Mary


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Glad we could help you! Here are a few more on air sealing; http://www.wag-aic.org/1999/WAG_99_baker.pdf

http://www.homeenergy.org/archive/hem.dis.anl.gov/eehem/95/951111.html

Seal the attic wall; http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...cab9-m&sig=AHIEtbSdQI0ySwCKgA2q7ghnfjDsIDd8AA

Look for dirty f.g., it's a great filter; http://www.finehomebuilding.com/PDF/Free/021105092.pdf

And last but not least: http://apps1.eere.energy.gov/consumer/your_home/insulation_airsealing/index.cfm/mytopic=11400

Gary


----------

